# Deep Drop



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey is anyone getting a Deepdrop for Seabass, Tile's & Blues anytime soon? If so when and were!!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Check your PMs.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> Check your PMs.


Ho


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)




----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> Check your PMs.


Pm'ed you back.:fishing:


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

AtlantaKing, 

You're talking about headboat or charter here for blueline tile fish? :fishing:Greg


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

glantier said:


> AtlantaKing,
> 
> You're talking about headboat or charter here for blueline tile fish? :fishing:Greg


Rudee Angler


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Sat forecast W winds 10 to 15 kt. Seas 3 ft.


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

I beleive the Jil Carrie has switched over to deep drop trips, check out the website for the walk-on dates


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I was supposed to go on Monday but got blown out..........


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

reelax84 said:


> I beleive the Jil Carrie has switched over to deep drop trips, check out the website for the walk-on dates


I check his walk on trips but they are during the week, I need a weekend trip.


----------

